# Punk Possession - WNMC Radio



## BobbinGoblin (Nov 25, 2016)

I would seriously recommend that you stream this right now. The show is on for another hour and a half.4

Here's the playlist. So far....
9:26pm
Thee Headcoats “We're Gone”
from Heavens to Murgatroyd, Even! It's Thee Headcoats Already (Sub Pop)
9:24pm
Negative Approach “Friend or Foe”
from Tied Down (Touch & Go 1983)
9:21pm
The State “Attention”
from No Illusions 7" ep (Statement)
9:18pm
The Left “5 am”
from Jesus Loves the Left (Bona Fide 2006)
9:16pm
Sham 69 “Family Life”
from Angels With Dirty Faces (Essential 1999)
9:14pm
Screeching Weasel “Shirley's On Methadone”
from Thank You Very Little (Panic Button)
9:11pm
The Bags “We Will Bury You”
from Dangerhouse Vol.2 (Frontier)
9:08pm
The Damned “Born to Kill”
from Damned Damned Damned (Demon 1977)
9:06pm
Battalion of Saints “Sweaty Little Girls”
from The Best of Battalion of Saints (Mystic)
9:03pm
The Suicide Commandos “Shock Appeal”
from Make a Record (Island 1978)


----------



## Mankini (Nov 25, 2016)

BobbinGoblin said:


> I would seriously recommend that you stream this right now. The show is on for another hour and a half.4
> 
> Here's the playlist. So far....
> 9:26pm
> ...



what genre of music is that? If it's like Hanson or Coldplay type stuff Im going to be vexed.


----------



## BobbinGoblin (Nov 26, 2016)

Mankini said:


> what genre of music is that? If it's like Hanson or Coldplay type stuff Im going to be vexed.



Bwahahahahahahah

The current show is still pretty decent - funny samples, 60-80's era pop/rock/punk - In the Red on till 2am.

I swear, I don't work for them - we have been rigging an antenna out of forks, faucets, random pieces of metal, etc. ever since we figured out we could get this radio station in.


----------

